# Wireless connection in RMC?



## CrimesofParis (13 Jul 2005)

I was curious, if I were to get into RMC after I finish high-school next year, I would be brining my laptop.  I was curious if there happened to be a wireless connection at RMC for the internet?  If yes, where is it located?


----------



## DVessey (13 Jul 2005)

RMC does not provide wireless net access. RMC provides about 4 computer labs with computers in them that you can use.

What's happened in the dorms since RMC stopped providing net access a few years ago is that people will get a wireless router and an internet connection from Bell and get anywhere from 5-10 people in on it (depending on the building and thickness of walls). Usually ends up costing you about $5-10/month out of your own pocket.


----------



## CrimesofParis (13 Jul 2005)

Hmmm, OK that is good I guess.  So I am assuming that you are allowed to get an internet connect in the dorms.  Can you get a direct line instead of a wireless router?  Then if this is true, what about other stuff.  Say if you somehow managed to get a TV there, could you get cable? Or your own phone line?


----------



## kincanucks (14 Jul 2005)

CrimesofParis said:
			
		

> Hmmm, OK that is good I guess.   So I am assuming that you are allowed to get an internet connect in the dorms.   Can you get a direct line instead of a wireless router?   Then if this is true, what about other stuff.   Say if you somehow managed to get a TV there, could you get cable? Or your own phone line?



And maybe a cappuccino machine and a satellite dish and a beer fridge?  Wake up and read the RMC threads and visit the RMC website.


----------



## DVessey (15 Jul 2005)

CrimesofParis said:
			
		

> Hmmm, OK that is good I guess.  So I am assuming that you are allowed to get an internet connect in the dorms.  Can you get a direct line instead of a wireless router?  Then if this is true, what about other stuff.  Say if you somehow managed to get a TV there, could you get cable? Or your own phone line?



Before I start answering more questions, have you actually read all the RMC threads floating around here, especially the really long one? These questions or similar ones have probably already been asked and answered many times over.

Yes, you are allowed to get your own phone line and net connection in your room. Not sure about cable. You aren't allowed to have a TV in first year anyway.


----------



## spinnaker (7 Aug 2005)

CrimesofParis said:
			
		

> Hmmm, OK that is good I guess.   So I am assuming that you are allowed to get an internet connect in the dorms.   Can you get a direct line instead of a wireless router?   Then if this is true, what about other stuff.   Say if you somehow managed to get a TV there, could you get cable? Or your own phone line?



In first year, you're not allowed to have a TV in the first place.

Most of the dorms don't have hookups for cable in the rooms, but each squadron has a lounge with a TV, most (if not all) squadrons have cable during the school year in the lounge anyway.

As of a little while ago, you can now have the Internet (high speed) in your room without having a phone line -- or so the Bell lady tells me.  Your first month of first year while you're in FYOP (First Year Orientation Period), you're not permitted to use them anyway (unless it's for school purposes). 

Once you hit second year and the eyes are off you on a regular basis, things go a little more slack and you can have these things without a problem.


----------



## Sf2 (23 Sep 2005)

Back in the late 90's they had what was called DORMNET - where every room had a LAN connection for your computer - that was great, free internet, file sharing.

I guess it got out of hand after I left if they don't have that anymore.


----------



## Big Foot (23 Sep 2005)

short final, the reason for the loss of Dormnet was not connected to how out of hand it got. The issue was the fact that it was a DND network and as such, the fact that civilian computers were being used on the network made the network illegal. Sad, but given the DND security policy, it had to go.


----------



## eliminator (13 Oct 2005)

I'm in my room right now on a wireless network. There's 5 of us on this network. A friend a few doors down has Bell High Speed and has a wireless hub. We just give him 7$ per month. 

This seems to be the norm at RMC. The internet situation here has been a mess since we lost DORMNET in my first year. They were going to have bell put new lines in all the rooms and make it mandatory for everyone, but this all fell through at the last moment. Would have been about 45$ a month for every student regardless if they even had a computer. Maybe they'll try again next year, but I'll be gone.

DORMNET was pretty much porn/ripped movies/simsons/games but at least it worked an was only 40$ a year


----------



## McInnes (14 Oct 2005)

I'm just using a shared wireless with the room next door, with four of us on the network. Cheap and easy.


----------



## DVessey (16 Oct 2005)

eliminator said:
			
		

> I'm in my room right now on a wireless network. There's 5 of us on this network. A friend a few doors down has Bell High Speed and has a wireless hub. We just give him 7$ per month.
> 
> This seems to be the norm at RMC. The internet situation here has been a mess since we lost DORMNET in my first year. They were going to have bell put new lines in all the rooms and make it mandatory for everyone, but this all fell through at the last moment. Would have been about 45$ a month for every student regardless if they even had a computer. Maybe they'll try again next year, but I'll be gone.
> 
> DORMNET was pretty much porn/ripped movies/simsons/games but at least it worked an was only 40$ a year



I don't think it's quite fallen through yet, last I heard they were actually looking for bids on the contract to provide internet. Not sure if it will be dormnet style (ethernet into the wall) or bell style (individual phone lines).


----------



## FRB (16 Mar 2007)

Anyway,

The news going around is that internet will become available to everyone next year in their rooms. I've heard of wireless options but I don't believe it's serious. The College has a new cable network that is being installed in every buildings (dorms), and with this, the internet option will be put back on the table. In the past, a few issues haunted the system the College had, and it was put down.


----------



## muffin (16 Mar 2007)

Aviator @ heart said:
			
		

> Anyway,
> 
> The news going around is that internet will become available to everyone next year in their rooms. I've heard of wireless options but I don't believe it's serious. The College has a new cable network that is being installed in every buildings (dorms), and with this, the internet option will be put back on the table. In the past, a few issues haunted the system the College had, and it was put down.



The wireless option they are talking about at Bell makes use of the Cell network - info can be found here:

https://www.highspeedunplugged.sympatico.ca/CustomerPreSales/Landing/Home.aspx

It will be available in Kingston next month.

BigFoot,
you said "short final, the reason for the loss of Dormnet was not connected to how out of hand it got. The issue was the fact that it was a DND network and as such, the fact that civilian computers were being used on the network made the network illegal. Sad, but given the DND security policy, it had to go"

Is that what they told you??? This is true for the DWAN but not the RMC Nets. There has never been a problem with pers PC's on a DND net - I can have my laptop put on the network here at RMC just by giving  the Mac address to Computer Services. RMC Network has yet to be accredited anyways. The reason Dormnet was taken down was because of all the porn and cheating (I say one numpty post his exam online the day of grad parade...) - but mostly the viruses. They also took all the networking out the the buildings too when they redid the network architechture around 2002 -2003. I haven't heard anything about new cabeling in the dorms - but if I do I will be sure to let you know.


----------



## NCS_Eng (16 Mar 2007)

eliminator said:
			
		

> I'm in my room right now on a wireless network. There's 5 of us on this network. A friend a few doors down has Bell High Speed and has a wireless hub. We just give him 7$ per month.
> 
> This seems to be the norm at RMC. The internet situation here has been a mess since we lost DORMNET in my first year. They were going to have bell put new lines in all the rooms and make it mandatory for everyone, but this all fell through at the last moment. Would have been about 45$ a month for every student regardless if they even had a computer. Maybe they'll try again next year, but I'll be gone.
> 
> DORMNET was pretty much porn/ripped movies/simsons/games but at least it worked an was only 40$ a year



Its too bad you guys lost Dormnet. It was great. Internet speeds sucked (the network was state of the art in 96) but it was cheap and we cadets had a ton of files shared.


----------

